# photomatix



## Abby Rose (Sep 18, 2010)

is it the only program where it doesnt matter if your pictures are a little 'off'? I take a lot of handhelds. 

other ones I'm looking at are dynamic photo hdr, artizen hdr, qtpfsgui, picturenaut, fdr tools, and topaz adjust. I want to download a free trial or two and do some experimenting.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 18, 2010)

I believe Photomatix is the best for aligning up shots. Ive done a few hand held multiple shots and manually set the camera (no AEB) between shots. Photomatix did a good job.


----------



## Abby Rose (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, that seems good. I downloaded the trial and it seems good, but for all the complaints about peoples photos looking cartoony, I COULDN'T get mine to look cartoony!  I figured I'd save a natural-looking version and a cartoony version, but I could only do the natural one. I'm pleased though, it doesn't look like "HDR" so maybe I did it wrong, but it does look better than the originals. I'll be posting it with relevant questions in another thread.


----------



## ann (Sep 18, 2010)

Abby,

you may want to think about Nik's new product , It is being release shortly and it's ability to reduce ghosting is amazing. I just got home from a demo at my local camera store which was hosting a rep from Nik and he spent quite a bit of time showing examples of all sorts of moving objects *including a car".

which function on Photomatrix did you try, they have both.?


----------



## Buckster (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got Photomatix and Dynamic Photo HDR, and they both work well for aligning images.  DPHDR does well with removing moved objects as well, and I actually like it and use it more often than Photomatix.  Be sure to give it a trial run as well.


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 21, 2010)

No matter what....Hand held will not beat out the same shot w/ the  same settings on a tripod

end of story.


----------



## ann (Sep 21, 2010)

true, and then mirror lock up with a cable release beats all


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use the 2 second timer on my 7D so there is no need for a remote.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 21, 2010)

McNugget801 said:


> I use the 2 second timer on my 7D so there is no need for a remote.


Technically you still introduce shake from pressing the shutter button, even with a tripod. :greenpbl:


----------



## Bynx (Sep 21, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> McNugget801 said:
> 
> 
> > I use the 2 second timer on my 7D so there is no need for a remote.
> ...



Two seconds is more than enough time for things to settle down. There is no shake unless of course your tripod is made of rubber and its sitting on a water bed.


----------

